# Sticky  SSF 300 Club Questions and Answers



## Henry the Hermit

Hi Guys, the Power Rangers and Speed Freaks Topics are getting a bit hard to navigate because of discussion/questions, and it becomes too easy to miss a new video. If you have questions about Speed or Power please ask them here and let's reserve the other Topics for posting qualifying videos. The usual "congratulations", etc posts are OK. I will be moving posts of the "how do i?, etc." type here as they appear on the other topics. Thanks.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Good idea Henry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Hi all,*

*I was just curious as to what kind of set ups are getting that degree of power ?*

*Being kind of short at 5'6" or 168 cm; but still quite strong given my lifestyle of both military Physical Training Instructor; and competing as an elite athlete in karate for several years, when I played the competition game.*

*I doubt that I would ever achieve that kind of power, unless with a Joerg inspired very large, leg stretched type of, not very portable slingshot.*

*I notice at least 2 are in the 80 ft/lbs league; how this was achieved I would appreciate the links to the vids if possible.*

*Cheers Aussie Al*


----------



## BC-Slinger

This is basically really simple my freind. Get the highest grain of ammo you can get to 180 + fps with a monster amount of rubber powering it. Speed is more about the cut and getting the lightest ammo moving fast but power is power blunt brute force. I have been waiting for some of our larger members to chime in and get some high scores considering I am 5'7 I was expecting a linebacker sized fellow to blow us all out of the water.

I would suggest looking at my bands I got good power off them. To be honest Tobse(current #1) bands I find it really hard to believe he pulled them full butterfly unless he is really big.... I kind of thought he used a different set and listed those cause there huge.

Cheers hope this helps a bit.

BC-Slinger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Thanks a lot for the information.

Have a great day still just gone 3 am here, time for a coffee.

Cheers Aussie Al


----------



## BC-Slinger

A little more info...

Tobias achieved 80 fpe using a 25mm steel ball weighing something like 1024 grains. He used 3 layers of theraband gold, 34mm fork side 17mm pouch side with a length of 29cm. (apparently >.<)






I tried the same cut and it was ridiculous. I wouldn't expect to pull that unless you are a very large man or frequent the use of anabolic steroids. For my latest entry I used a similar band cut but with 2 layers each side instead of three. Managed to get a 691 grain ball going 180+ fps.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Thanks all,*

*When I find the right band set, without going to 30 to 40 gram weights; I think my 20 gram lead will see me in the running for a good show.*

*Far from the best, but still enough energy to knock down most things one shot, in the right place of course.*

*Although given I live in Thailand, I will leave Elephants, and tigers off my hunting game.*

*As I figure no matter what the best slingshot can do, it will likely end up me being killed.*

*Cheers Aussie Al*


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Aussie.Allan said:


> *Hi all,*
> 
> *I was just curious as to what kind of set ups are getting that degree of power ?*
> 
> *I notice at least 2 are in the 80 ft/lbs league; how this was achieved I would appreciate the links to the vids if possible.*
> 
> *Cheers Aussie Al*


One of the requirements for becoming a member of the SSF 300 Club is to make a video and list the type and size of bands and size, type and or weight of the ammo. What you need to know to achieve high power is available on this Topic.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/

If you are serious about trying for high power, you owe it to yourself to read that Topic thoroughly. Nobody is trying to hide any secrets and what we know about power is there for all to see.

Finally, a word of caution. It takes more than great strength, which I am sure you have, to safely achieve high power with a slingshot. From the questions you ask, I assume you are a fairly new slingshot enthusiast. If so, I do NOT recommend you try to achieve very high power levels immediately. At those levels of power, a slingshot can become very dangerous to the shooter. A thumb hit that would create a sore thumb at 10 lb/ft can crush the bone at 80 lb/ft. You need not only lots of rubber and lots of strength, but also plenty of experience, stronger frames and pouches, and a measure of luck to *safely* shoot once you pass about the 30 lb/ft level.

Also, if you want to go for the big numbers, spend a few bucks and get yourself a Chrony. The F-1 or M-1 model costs less than $100.00.

This morning I created a new Topic specifically for questions like this. I will merge this Topic with it.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great info for everyone Henry. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Thanks,*

*And while not quite new to slingshots, I am new to being am enthusiast.*

*Also I have had my share of 20 gram forefinger hits, to learn very quickly.*

*My problem is firing 3 now, and double that number in a few weeks of slingshots. *

*I need a band set up the same on each.*

*As at present at near max strength draw, they are all different. r*

*Requiring me to remember very different ballistic rise and fall for each slingshot, and each weight of ammo.*

*But as they say, everything comes to those who wait (and practice).*

*Although personally I love the Bill Hays style of slingshots (Hathcock type); I think the extra draw I get on the single banded A+ PS 1 (just over 44 inches to a bit over half butterfly) will likely see my best results, regardless of ammo weights.*

*To save space on the forum, although I will be making several video over the next week or so, as my wife is motivated to video me.*

*I will only post the successful ones to the Speed & then Power topics.*

*As I want to get over 300 fps, and between 35 to 40 ft/lbs.*

*Also have a max useable width of 9 meters with room to fire, set up first noise maker, and target.*

*I am out of the running for the accuracy badges, as dammed if i will go over the river, set up a target etc. loose a lot of ammo. just for a badge.*

*Particularly when I know from experience I can make a 1 shot kill at 18 meters, even if "cheating" with a laser zeroed to 20 meters.*

*Oh and you were definitely correct that i had the Chrono App too close before.*

*Now set up correctly the speeds are way down, but still very acceptable.*

*Cheers Aussie Al*


----------



## halbart

BC-Slinger said:


> A little more info...
> 
> Tobias achieved 80 fpe using a 25mm steel ball weighing something like 1024 grains. He used 3 layers of theraband gold, 34mm fork side 17mm pouch side with a length of 29cm. (apparently >.<)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the same cut and it was ridiculous. I wouldn't expect to pull that unless you are a very large man or frequent the use of anabolic steroids. For my latest entry I used a similar band cut but with 2 layers each side instead of three. Managed to get a 691 grain ball going 180+ fps.


Very entertaining video of your battle with the '180', thanks


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys don't if anyone is watching this thread but I will ask anyhow. I made the same set up that BC slinger hit 500 fps with and was only able to get 427 out of it. I am 6 foot 4 inches tall and a longer draw than BC so I am wondering about new and old thera band? I herad talk of it but don't know whats up?
Since BC set up was unsuccessful for me I made a longer one with theraband gold and no success. Then I shortened it an inch at a time working my way down in length. Still only 425 fps. I should have wrote it all down and I will next round. So I got some .030 latex that Beanflip was sucessful with just came in today! 
But the big question is will more rubber make it go faster? I built a speed starship and shooting full butterfly which I can do with these heavy taper thin bands I can draw 78 inches? It is all a big experiment as I want to try to reach 600fps Don't know if it is possible?
Anyone who has a reasonable idea of taper and lenght I will probally try it.
Probally try the latex tommorow and start off with Beanflips set up and try BC again with the latex


----------



## BC-Slinger

I would say the .03 latex will be faster then thera gold and I was using the old thera band gold that I believe was thicker then the newer stuff slightly. I also had the room heated to be unbearably hot and I was dripping with sweat. Hey I hear if you live shoot you can get 55% faster speeds so maybe give that a go. :rofl: But seriously the fast draw does help achieve slightly faster speeds.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener

Hey BC the latex was faster. I made it into the 500 fps club. I just posted my video in the speedfreaks. Thanks for the tips.
Can you do the math for me on how fast I have to shoot 11.7 gram lead to get 50 FPE and 60 FPE I already had a nasty fork hit with a large lead ball so I am thinking I will make a small ammo shot at it? I am more comfortable with 50 cal lead. What do you think?


----------



## BC-Slinger

Can-Opener said:


> Hey BC the latex was faster. I made it into the 500 fps club. I just posted my video in the speedfreaks. Thanks for the tips.
> Can you do the math for me on how fast I have to shoot 11.7 gram lead to get 50 FPE and 60 FPE I already had a nasty fork hit with a large lead ball so I am thinking I will make a small ammo shot at it? I am more comfortable with 50 cal lead. What do you think?


11.7 gram ammo going 353 fps is 49.98 foot pounds and 387 fps is 60.8 foot pounds. Congrats on the 500 fps club and welcome. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener

Thanks BC,
It is going to be fun to see how fast I can get the 50 cal lead to fly. I like the resounding thump it makes in the catch box.


----------



## Sinnbad11

It doesn't seem that anything has been posted in this for a few years, but I have a question so I guess I will try to revive it. I am looking into breaking into the 15 fpe club and the 300 fps club and I would like to know if you guys recommend a band set to do it. I am thinking 1 1/8 inch .03 latex tapering to 7/8 shooting .50 cal lead for power. I am thinking 3/4 to 3/8 inch latex to shoot 3/8 steel to get into the 300 fps range. All of it will be drawn to a 40 inch length. Tell me your thoughts, if any of you see this. Thanks


----------



## Charles

Sinnbad11 said:


> It doesn't seem that anything has been posted in this for a few years, but I have a question so I guess I will try to revive it. I am looking into breaking into the 15 fpe club and the 300 fps club and I would like to know if you guys recommend a band set to do it. I am thinking 1 1/8 inch .03 latex tapering to 7/8 shooting .50 cal lead for power. I am thinking 3/4 to 3/8 inch latex to shoot 3/8 steel to get into the 300 fps range. All of it will be drawn to a 40 inch length. Tell me your thoughts, if any of you see this. Thanks


The best starting point is to look at what others have used to qualify ... just read through the threads for Power Rangers and for Speed Freaks.

For speed freaks, I would recommend that you go with lighter ammo ... use .25 steel, rather than 3/8. Your band suggestion sounds fine ... a taper will give you higher velocity. You draw length of 40 inches is pretty good ... but try to use an even longer draw length if possible ... butterfly if you can manage that, or a "floating anchor" and half to three quarters butterfly.

For power, the .50 lead is a good choice to begin with. Again, that tapered band set is a good way to go.

Basically, you just need to try a number of things and find what works for you. I did my speed shots and my power shots using bands cut from latex gloves and bands made from office rubber bands. Why??? Just to prove that one does not need fancy setups to do the job.

Best of luck ... let us know how you get on.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

